

Show HN: We Just Launched Real-Time Polling Widgets For Your Website - BenSchaechter

Hi HN,<p>I'm the founder of GoPollGo: A real-time polling site with a focus on analytics.  We recently launched GoPollGo widgets, so now anyone can collect votes using our system from their website.  Our widgets have all of the analytics (segment votes by location, age, gender, browser, etc) and also show votes coming in instantly as others vote.  We're giving away more analytics for free than PollDaddy charges ~1000/yr for.<p>Would appreciate you trying it out and letting us know how we can improve, etc.<p>Link: http://gopollgo.com/widget
======
BenSchaechter
Clickable: <http://gopollgo.com/widget>

